# Welcome back, Brian Gisi!!!??



## ed4copies (Nov 4, 2012)

Years ago, I became aware of the pen-mastership of Brian Gisi, as a result of some comments made by others on the IAP.

Later, I saw Brian and his dad at the DCSupershow.  Nice folks!  Incredible segmentation!  But both "down to earth" and pleasant to talk with!

So, it is interesting to see them enter and win parts of the contest that was co-sponsored by IAP and two prestigious magazines.  What an opportunity for us to welcome Brian BACK to IAP!!  

Perhaps, he will stop by and share some of his experiences in the "pen show world".  Like Alan Shaw and Brian Gray, the Gisis attend MANY of these shows and their pens have attained a level of great respect.

So, I for one would like to encourage Brian to drop by the ol IAP!!  I did this in a PM earlier today, then decided that was the "chicken" way out.
Let it be publicly known that I think Brian has every right to enter the contest and I hope he will return to IAP to "talk with the guys".

But, after the reception his winning has gotten so far, he'd have to have pretty thick skin to want to stay here.

Anybody else like to see him stay???

Ed Brown
member with 18000 posts and
NO hiatus time since joining


----------



## BRobbins629 (Nov 4, 2012)

They were also one of the first to provide tutorials on how they did segmenting. I also had a chance to meet them at a pen show. Very nice father and son team. Hope they stay.


----------



## Tom T (Nov 4, 2012)

From a new guy who has never posted a pen I agree.  (Working on those kit Euro pens from WC) This can be a tough crowd, but usually they are very nice.  I hope this man will help us new guys and the old guys.  Perhaps Scott can get help from these people who commented next year with the rules and then the judging, they have some fair points, most of us like to see nice pens at any level.  I find this site encouraging so please keep the good thoughts coming. Being positive takes talent, being negative is way to easy.
Tom


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Nov 4, 2012)

I have been in awe of the pens I have seen, and would love to hear more and see more.


----------



## MartinPens (Nov 4, 2012)

Also in awe of the artists work mentioned by Ed and would enjoy their participation here on the forum. Inspiring stuff! I own one of Brian Gray's pens, but haven't worked myself up to a Gisi Pen. I think high-end pen makers can participate (staying is easy) here on the forum and still keep their methods proprietary in necessary ways. I think I need to learn to work with silver.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Nov 4, 2012)

If nothing else, I would love to see more pictures.  It appears that we are only going to get one shot of a capped pen from the contest.  How about a couple more shots uncapped and from different angles.  Not so that we could copy, but rather that we get the chance to fully appreciate a work of art that might never be possible to examine in person for many of us.

Some background story would be exciting as well.  Not the nuts and bolts of how it was made (although that would be welcome), rather some insights into the creative process that drives these types of results and a sense of the effort required to turn the ideas into reality.

From Brian's post on the other thread, it doesn't sound like he has much free time for regular forum participation.  But anything he can find the time to post would be of great interest to me.

Ed


----------



## thewishman (Nov 4, 2012)

I got to meet Brian at a show. After seeing and handling some his and his father's pen previously, I was a bit star struck. Brian is very nice and his pens are awesome. Even if people knew how they made their pens, it would take a great deal of skill to replicate them. It is nice to see that some of their pens are being offered for four digits now.


----------



## JohnU (Nov 5, 2012)

When I first began making pens I spent hours online reading and looking at every crafted pen I could.  As a Gisi fan it wasn't hard to identify the maker of the winning pen.  I congratulate them and the other winners!  As a humble pen maker learning everything I can in this cyber world of pen artists,  I would love to see them hang out along with everyone else out there, reguardless of skill level.  I think IAP is the best place on the web because of the many and what we all bring to the table as individuals to instruct,  inspire, and share.


----------



## Jjartwood (Nov 5, 2012)

I for one would like to see more of the Gisi's pens.
They are well thought out and very clean, I have seen pens on this site that could very easily run with the pens that they entered. They are penmakers like everyone else,
and thanks to the pens they entered I have one more goal.

Hey Gisi guys, if you don't want to post on the forums than post on my pm.
( how else can I steal some ideas form you)
Mark


----------



## johncrane (Nov 5, 2012)

I'd luv to see em here to Ed!


----------



## Katya (Nov 5, 2012)

I saw them do demos at the Utah Woodturning Symposium.  They're the reason I travelled there from Toronto.  I was astonished and delighted at how open they were about techniques and sources for their materials!  I learned a tremendous amount from them.  I'd be delighted to see them here at IAP!


----------



## Donovan (Nov 5, 2012)

I had a look at Brian's site and their pens are in a different class.


----------



## scotian12 (Nov 5, 2012)

Like Ed, I have followed the Gisi team over the years and am in awe of their work. I would welcome any participation of them on this forum.   Darrell


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 5, 2012)

I would love to see them here as well, I have been amazed at their work as long as I have been making pens. With all due respect, what is suspect is: many people have seen them at shows, in magazines, etc., promoting their own work, but no activity here until a contest is run with an opportunity to be in Pen World.
most of US show our pens here for the first time and we can't enter them because they were "seen" before. 
We need to leave the IAP site to see their new introductions. At least, how about a note here to say " see my new pen at GISI.COM" with a bit of info on it's construction. It has seemed...hopefully in the past... that this site is for beginners, not worthy of activity by some "more recognizable" penmakers(and there are others... we know them, too). But IAP has advanced, as group, to the point it can get an article in Pen World...and here they come running. I hope Brian and Mark stay and participate and bring the others along, THEN IT WILL BE A GOOD THING.
Sorry, I have been a on a rant run, lately.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 5, 2012)

I got my first chance to look at the winners of the contest and I did see the one that looked like Gisi work but was not sure because as I looked at it there were some aspects of it that seemed out of line such as some of the dots but that could have been just the photos. So wasn't sure till I saw the names. I followed some of their work in years and admire their talents. People like this is what this site needs to push the limits even further. 

I too would love to see the Gisi family back here and contributing once again. I would love to learn their methods of gluing and drilling such complicated blanks. They can help in so many ways in pushing this site to new levels. I know time is always so limited because of the fast paced world we chose to accept. But one thing should be remembered, the little people that helped get you to the place you are at. They are well recognized in the pen world and I am sure some part no matter how small was because of the participation here and other pen sites. 

So Brian hopefully this is a welcome back posting.


----------



## tim self (Nov 5, 2012)

I would love to have him competing!  That team does some awesome work are welcome any day in my shop.  Complete respect to the art they produce.


----------

